# learning Greek



## zarkadia (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking for a beginner book for my school age children to learn Greek.
Does anyone have an advice, of which book to use?

Thanks in advance,

Lisa


----------



## zarkadia (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,
Thanks for a new website and video. My children although need a real structured book with dialoges, vocabulary and exercises. I see there is planty of material on the market for adults, but the subjects are not children friendly / meaning not interesting to young learners. And I thought there must be books for Greek as a foreign language for kids.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

zarkadia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a beginner book for my school age children to learn Greek.
> Does anyone have an advice, of which book to use?
> ...


Have a look at


Greek for kids, learning Greek language DVDs, flash cards | Teaching Greek lessons for children, ???????

and

http://www.greek4kids.eu/


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not for children but for grown ups to look at

BBC - Learn Greek with free online lessons


----------



## zarkadia (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

this seems something new and I will check it during kids vacation. Hope it will give the jump started we need so desperately.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Chui (Jan 2, 2013)

Has anyone tried any of the apps on the iPad for adults learning Greek, there are just so many to choose from?


----------



## zarkadia (Jun 19, 2012)

Sorry, do not have iPad.


----------

